# chameleon changer le boot



## redtox (28 Juin 2014)

bonjour,
sur une partition j'ai mavericks & sur l'autre Yosemite
Mon DD boot avec Chameleon sur mavericks, et je voudrais le faire botter sur yosemite
Help
merci
REDTOX


----------



## zenelae (29 Juillet 2014)

Hello il va falloir que tu édit ton Boot.plist en y ajoutant l'adressage précis de ta partition de Yosemite.

Vérifie que ton Chameleon soit compatible avec Yosemite si on peut dire.

il faut que dans ton fichier Org.chameleon.Boot.plist tu rajoutes la balise :

Ce fichier tu le trouveras dans ton dossier /Extra

<key>Default Partition</key>
<string>hd(x,y)</string>

'' Le X correspond à ton HDD et ton y à ta partition) 
cela te donnera donc :

<key>Default Partition</key>
<string>hd(0,1)</string>

Pour trouver cette information, tu vas dans utilitaire de disk, tu sélectionnes ton disque et tu fais Info, et la tu verras le nom de tes partition du style Disk1s2 

zene


----------



## MilesTEG (31 Juillet 2014)

redtox a dit:


> bonjour,
> sur une partition j'ai mavericks & sur l'autre Yosemite
> Mon DD boot avec Chameleon sur mavericks, et je voudrais le faire botter sur yosemite
> Help
> ...



Comment tu as installé Yosemite ?
(tu parles bien d'une installation sur un hackintosh ?)


----------



## zenelae (1 Août 2014)

Yosemite est en bêta ouverte donc accessible à tous. 
Pour l'installer rien de bien compliquer, tu construis ta clé bootable a l'ancienne avec chameleon ou clover


----------



## MilesTEG (1 Août 2014)

zenelae a dit:


> Yosemite est en bêta ouverte donc accessible à tous.
> Pour l'installer rien de bien compliquer, tu construis ta clé bootable a l'ancienne avec chameleon ou clover


Oui oui, j'ai installé Yosemite sur mon Macbook Air  je suis dessus en train de rédiger ce post :love:

Ma question était plus comment avait tu créé ta clé usb bootable, et après qu'as tu fait post installation ?  

Je suis en train de regarder des tutos sur insanelymac & hackintosh Montreal&france, mais je trouve ça assez complexe ^^ Plus que ce que j'ai suivi chez tonymac pour faire mon installation de Mavericks.
J'ai posté un message sur insanelymac : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/to...tosh-with-chameleon-22r2378-to-yosemite-beta/
Si jamais tu voulais aller y jeter un oeil  

En tout cas merci 
Bonne journée
Miles


----------



## zenelae (1 Août 2014)

Hello miles. 
J'ai une config qui est reconnu à plus de 80 % nativement. Avec Yosemite ce qui a modifier a été de mettre les kexts son alc892 et le réseau. 
Avec l modification du fichier com.apple.boot.plist pour forcer l'activation du son. 
Pour la clé j'ai utiliser les installeur auto de plusieurs sources différente sur mon Hdd test, Tony , pandora et aussi une vieille version de myhack que j'ai trouver en lui faisant croie que c'était un maverik.
Sinon jonstalle a l'ancienne. Comme à l'époque des boot CD et de S'ow léopard . Si tu veux beaucoup de personne utilise des utilitaire tout fait mais ne comprenne pas pourquoi cocher clover. Ou chameleon ou un kext plutôt qu'un autre. Etc....
Je travail à l ancienne comme on dit.  
J'ai deux clé USB , une qui contient un boot loader 
Et la seconde qui contient l'image de Mac OS 
Les kext je les inject dans la clé du boot loader comme le je suis sur que ça boot vu que c est un boot loader personnalisé à ma config. 

Depuis que clover est sortie, j'utilise leur outil. C'était une des méthode pour avoir les premier iMessage lors de la sortie du service. 
Leur boot loader a énormément progressé. 
J'espère que cela ta aider un peu.


----------



## MilesTEG (1 Août 2014)

zenelae a dit:


> Hello miles.
> J'ai une config qui est reconnu à plus de 80 % nativement. Avec Yosemite ce qui a modifier a été de mettre les kexts son alc892 et le réseau.
> Avec l modification du fichier com.apple.boot.plist pour forcer l'activation du son.
> Pour la clé j'ai utiliser les installeur auto de plusieurs sources différente sur mon Hdd test, Tony , pandora et aussi une vieille version de myhack que j'ai trouver en lui faisant croie que c'était un maverik.
> ...



Merci 
Ça apporte de nouvelles questions  hélé

Dans mon com.apple.boot.plist (trouvé ici : /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/ ) j'ai ça :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
	<key>Kernel Flags</key>
	<string></string>
</dict>
</plist>
```

Tu as mis quoi dedans pour forcer l'activation du son ?

J'avoue que sur mon Hack actuel, j'ai utilisé les outils de Tonymacx86 sans trop savoir ce que ça faisait en vrai, même si pour cocher les cases j'ai fait plein de recherches pour savoir quoi cocher (en rapport à ma config, ni plus ni moins).
Tu utilises donc clover c'est ça ? Ça peut fonctionne avec une carte mère qui n'est pas UEFI ??

Moi j'aimerais plutôt conserver Chameleon car j'ai fais des personnalisations du org.chameleon.Boot.plist et du SMBios.plist pour faire fonctionner iMessage et avoir un "À propos de ce mac" perso  (j'ai un module NVRAM qui se charge pour iMessage).

Par contre, tu m'as donné une astuce à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé : faire une clé usb spécialement pour booter au cas où ça fonctionne pas avec le SSD. Je vais regarder ça.


----------



## zenelae (1 Août 2014)

Je te répond ce soir du camping. Je regarderai mon hack à distance avec mon iPad. De mémoire je ne me souvient plus de la ligne de code. 

Je pars en visiter un coin sympa moto avec mon épouse.


----------



## MilesTEG (1 Août 2014)

zenelae a dit:


> Je te répond ce soir du camping. Je regarderai mon hack à distance avec mon iPad. De mémoire je ne me souvient plus de la ligne de code.
> 
> Je pars en visiter un coin sympa moto avec mon épouse.


Bonne balade  et bonne route


----------



## zenelae (1 Août 2014)

salut miles

voici le code à noter pour activer le son :

kext-dev-mode=1

et voila ce que tu dois obtenir:


```
<key>Kernel Flags</key>
<string>kext-dev-mode=1</string>
```

tu reboot et c'est bon


----------



## MilesTEG (2 Août 2014)

zenelae a dit:


> salut miles
> 
> voici le code à noter pour activer le son :
> 
> ...



Merci 
Et sinon, tu as construit ta clé d'installation en suivant un tuto ? lequel ? car j'arrive pas à trouver un tuto qui puisse me permettre de créer la clé avec Chameleon...


----------



## zenelae (2 Août 2014)

A l'ancienne. 
Je télécharge chameleon en premier. Linstall sur une clé USB
Après j'ajoute mes kext
Et j'ai une seconde clé ou je met les fichiers d'installation de Mac OS.


----------



## MilesTEG (10 Août 2014)

zenelae a dit:


> A l'ancienne.
> Je télécharge chameleon en premier. Linstall sur une clé USB
> Après j'ajoute mes kext
> Et j'ai une seconde clé ou je met les fichiers d'installation de Mac OS.



Merci pour les conseils,
mais je n'ai jamais réussi à aller au bout avec Chameleon...
Il a fallu utilisé Clover ( voir mon guidehttp://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-hackintosh/yosemite-beta-and-clover-gigabyte-p55a-ud4-bios-f15-1249359.html ).


----------

